# Best deal on Fluval Edge?



## Matteo (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi guys I'm just getting back into the hobby and I would like to start up a Fluval Edge tank. Saw one at Mr. Pets the other day on display and I just knew I had to get one but it was about $170. Has anyone seen them for cheaper anywhere in vancouver? Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

pet cetra has them for 145


----------



## Matteo (Jan 17, 2011)

Cool thanks big_bubba_B!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

PJ's had it for $119 last week!!!


----------



## Matteo (Jan 17, 2011)

PJ's eh? Is that in richmond?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Matteo said:


> PJ's eh? Is that in richmond?


Yep. Better call ahead though.


----------



## Matteo (Jan 17, 2011)

Woo! Just got me a fluval edge at King Eds for $111.00! Best deal I found so I went for it. I'll have to post some pics when its all set up. I have some nice endlers and cherry shrimp just waiting to go in there.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

PJ's now as it on Special for $99  for anyone else who might be interested.


----------

